# Fulltone OCD version?



## chuckb

Can someone enlighten me as to the differences between the V1 through V5 of thr Fulltone OCD?
Are there any differences, is one version superior than another? Thinking of trying one and I would like to know what it is I'm buying. Any help in this decision would be greatly appreciated.?

Chuck.


----------



## Voxguy76

Hey Chuck,

There are only 4 versions actually. Check here for the differences between the versions:

http://www.pedalarea.com/ocd.htm


----------



## chuckb

Hey Riffboy76, thanks for the info!

Chuck


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Here's an in depth comparison by our friend gearmandude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnPzxj5MJR8


----------



## Four Barrel

riffboy76 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> There are only 4 versions actually. Check here for the differences between the versions:
> 
> Pedalarea - OCD



Apparantly, there is a v5 now. Picked this up at L&M in St. John's, see the pic below. Chuck, I can't really tell you which version is best, but this ocd sounds great!

Bob


----------



## Petey D

The differnces are pretty subtle imo. I second the Gearmandude suggestion, he's awesome. Fulltone OCD Versions 1 2 3 4 ALL OF THEM with Les Paul and Dr Z MAZ Amplifier - YouTube


----------



## georgemg

Four Barrel said:


> Apparantly, there is a v5 now. Picked this up at L&M in St. John's, see the pic below. Chuck, I can't really tell you which version is best, but this ocd sounds great!
> 
> Bob



I hadn't heard about a Version 5. I checked my Version 4 and the circuit board looks pretty similar, except my Version 4 doesn't have a capacitor running between J7 and J8 but it does have one at C2. Not sure what difference that would make in the sound - will definitely have to try one for myself though.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Since I know now how to use overdrive, I would like to get one back just to try it!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I have a V1 and a V4. IMO V1 sounds waaaayyyyy better. Hands down.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Stratin2traynor said:


> I have a V1 and a V4. IMO V1 sounds waaaayyyyy better. Hands down.


So give me you V4 and stop bashing it...poor little thing!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

LOL. Not ready to part with it yet. It still sounds good. i just find the V1 sounds way better.


----------



## Sneaky

I had one of the first V1's that came out. I think it was the best pedal Mike Fuller ever made. I haven't tried the later versions but I wish I still had that one.


----------



## georgemg

Four Barrel said:


> Apparantly, there is a v5 now. Picked this up at L&M in St. John's, see the pic below. Chuck, I can't really tell you which version is best, but this ocd sounds great!
> 
> Bob





georgemg said:


> I hadn't heard about a Version 5. I checked my Version 4 and the circuit board looks pretty similar, except my Version 4 doesn't have a capacitor running between J7 and J8 but it does have one at C2. Not sure what difference that would make in the sound - will definitely have to try one for myself though.


Just an update to this, I went to the local L&M and noticed they had a new OCD in stock. I remembered this thread and decided to check which version the new pedal was and it was marked 1.6, or version 6. The instruction manual referred to it as version 4 though. I didn't think it sounded any different from my version 4's, but I'd have to try both side by side to be sure. 

I thought about snapping a pic of the circuit board but wasn't sure how well that would go over. From what I remember, there didn't appear to be many (if any) significant changes to the board. I'm guessing there may be subtle changes but probably not worth replacing your version 4 to get one.


----------

